# 

## Grzecholl

Witam Wszystkich!

Od jakiegoś czasu planowałem wykonać instalację ID na PLC od WAGO, ale po natrafieniu na Loxone  zdecydowałem się na tego producenta. Wydaje mi się, że instalacja oparta na Loxone będzie łatwiejsza do ogarnięcia pod kątem softu (konfiguracja i interfejsy do sterowania) niż gołe PLC, a support ze strony społeczności Loxone (jeśli można już użyć takiego sformułowania) może się okazać nieoceniony przy realizacji niestadardowych funkcji.
Także biorąc pod uwagę globalny zasięg firmy i fakt, że ostatnio wypuścili nowy produkt mam nadzieję, że firma nie zniknie szybko z rynku i za kilka/kilkanaście lat w przypadku awarii/rozbudowy da się kupić nowy moduł.

Kilka słów o domu (realizacja na wiosnę 2015):
- Powierzchnia użytkowa 120m2 + strych (w przyszlosci pokoj) nad garazem 25m2 + garaz dwustanowiskowy 35m2
Mniej więcej to poniższy projekt z powiększonym garażem:
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/amandamala/
- oficjalnie dom raczej się nie klasyfikuje jako energooszczędny ale ma być  w miarę przyzwoicie ocieplony,  okna  poniżej 0,9 W/m2K, większe przeszklenia od południa, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, gazowy kocioł kondensacyjny, panele fotowoltaiczne(?)
- ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu, lub podłogówka na parterze i grzejniki niskotemperaturowe na poddaszu

Pytań i wątpliwości odnoście różnych aspektów ID mam dość sporo, ale że nie chcę za bardzo przynudzać to poruszę na początek dwie kwestie: 

1. Optymalizacja kosztów instalacji 

Loxone ma sprytną politykę cenową sprawiającą, że wejście w ich produkt jest zachęcające, ale rozbudowa o kolejne wyjścia/wejścia  już mniej (przynajmniej na moją kieszeń).
Zainspirowany wpisem na tym forum (ukłon w stronę forumowicza o nicku dendrytus) zacząłem poważnie rozważać użycie modułów wejść/wyjść KNX od rodzimego Intelelektronika (knokretnie to wejścia binarne na DIN x8 oraz aktor załącz/wyłącz na DIN x8 ).
Czy są jakieś ograniczenia w funkcjonalności przy takim rozwiązaniu w stosunku do modułów Loxone? Jakie są wady?
Jakieś alternatywne pomysły jak obniżyć koszt za wyjście/wejście?
Tutaj kolejny ukłon w stronę forumowicza o nicku homelogic, który jak sądzę należy do bardzo  wąskiej grupy osób, która miała do czynienia z taką hybrydą (loxone +intelelektronik).

2. Integracja z alarmem

Mam 3 opcje:

a)	Loxone jako centrala alarmowa
- trzeba zrobić zasilanie awaryjne (w sumie dla dedykowanej centrali też)
- brak możliwości podpięcia manipulatorów, rozbrajanie alarmu poprzez aplikację bądź kombinacje naciśnięć włączników światła, ewentualnie ibutton (dla mnie to nie problem)
- koszt modułów (przy modułach od Intelelektronik nie jest źle)

b)	Dedykowana centrala alarmowa komunikująca się z Loxone poprzez pojedyncze wejścia/wyjścia
- koszt modułów + centrali alarmowej (najdroższa opcja)
- dość prymitywne rozwiązanie (ale czy to źle ?)

c)	Dedykowana cenrala alarmowa i komunikacja poprzez RS232/IP/KNX
- koszt centrali
- chyba najbardziej profesjonalne rozwiązanie
- najtrudniejsze do implementacji (przynajmniej dla mnie)

Myślałem o opcji c) ale największym problemem jest znalezienie rozsądnej cenowo centrali umożliwiającej komunikację z Loxone (najlepiej po KNX). 
Wprawdzie Satel teoretycznie posiada bramkę KNX, ale z tego co wyczytałem to brak tu pełnej funkcjonalności (nie pamiętam szczegółów , ale chyba chodziło o problemy ze szczytywaniem stanu wejść). 
Także najbardziej przemawia do mnie opcja a). Domyślam się, że nie przypadnie ta opcja do gustu instalatorom, ale będę wdzięczny za fachowe opinie na temat takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## El*ontro

> Witam Wszystkich!
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu planowałem wykonać instalację ID na PLC od WAGO, ale po natrafieniu na Loxone  zdecydowałem się na tego producenta. Wydaje mi się, że instalacja oparta na Loxone będzie łatwiejsza do ogarnięcia pod kątem softu (konfiguracja i interfejsy do sterowania) niż gołe PLC, a support ze strony społeczności Loxone (jeśli można już użyć takiego sformułowania) może się okazać nieoceniony przy realizacji niestadardowych funkcji.


Jakie masz doświadczenie w programowaniu sterowników PLC? Generalnie Loxone wydaje się być fajnym produktem, ale trzeba mieć trochę umiejętności programowania. Główną zaletą Loxone w stosunku do WAGO jest wizualizacja. Natomiast możliwości programowania są nieporównywalne. Poza tym jeżeli myślisz o integracji z systemem KNX, to WAGO produkuje sterowniki w pełni zgodne z tym standardem.




> Także biorąc pod uwagę globalny zasięg firmy i fakt, że ostatnio wypuścili nowy produkt mam nadzieję, że firma nie zniknie szybko z rynku i za kilka/kilkanaście lat w przypadku awarii/rozbudowy da się kupić nowy moduł.


Optymistyczne założenie. Nie twierdzę, że błędne.




> Loxone ma sprytną politykę cenową sprawiającą, że wejście w ich produkt jest zachęcające, ale rozbudowa o kolejne wyjścia/wejścia  już mniej (przynajmniej na moją kieszeń).
> Zainspirowany wpisem na tym forum (ukłon w stronę forumowicza o nicku dendrytus) zacząłem poważnie rozważać użycie modułów wejść/wyjść KNX od rodzimego Intelelektronika (knokretnie to wejścia binarne na DIN x8 oraz aktor załącz/wyłącz na DIN x8 ).
> Czy są jakieś ograniczenia w funkcjonalności przy takim rozwiązaniu w stosunku do modułów Loxone? Jakie są wady?
> Jakieś alternatywne pomysły jak obniżyć koszt za wyjście/wejście?
> Tutaj kolejny ukłon w stronę forumowicza o nicku homelogic, który jak sądzę należy do bardzo  wąskiej grupy osób, która miała do czynienia z taką hybrydą (loxone +intelelektronik).


Przemyśl to jeszcze co najmniej kilka razy. Produkty Intelelektronik podobnie jak Loxone nie posiadają certyfikatu KNX. Czyli może działać, ale nie musi.
Moduły KNX w stosunku do Loxone mają inną specyfikę programowania. Z poziomu Loxone nie sterujesz bezpośrednio wejściami i nie odczytujesz wejść, ale operujesz na adresach grupowych. Trzeba się trochę zagłębić w programowanie KNX, żeby sobie z tym poradzić.

Osobiście wykorzystywałem Miniserver Loxone do wizualizacji instalacji KNX. Nie jest to idealne rozwiązanie, ale dzięki temu mamy autonomicznie działającą instalację KNX i oddzielnie ekonomiczną wizualizację z możliwością implementacji funkcji logicznych.




> 2. Integracja z alarmem
> 
> Mam 3 opcje:
> 
> a)	Loxone jako centrala alarmowa
> - trzeba zrobić zasilanie awaryjne (w sumie dla dedykowanej centrali też)
> - brak możliwości podpięcia manipulatorów, rozbrajanie alarmu poprzez aplikację bądź kombinacje naciśnięć włączników światła, ewentualnie ibutton (dla mnie to nie problem)
> - koszt modułów (przy modułach od Intelelektronik nie jest źle)


Rozwiązanie najgorsze z możliwych. Instalacja alarmowa powinna być oddzielna i działająca samodzielnie.




> b)	Dedykowana centrala alarmowa komunikująca się z Loxone poprzez pojedyncze wejścia/wyjścia
> - koszt modułów + centrali alarmowej (najdroższa opcja)
> - dość prymitywne rozwiązanie (ale czy to źle ?)


Zastanów się, ile wykorzystasz sygnałów z alarmu. Przy małej ilości nie jest to złe rozwiązanie, chociaż faktycznie prymitywne.




> c)	Dedykowana cenrala alarmowa i komunikacja poprzez RS232/IP/KNX
> - koszt centrali
> - chyba najbardziej profesjonalne rozwiązanie
> - najtrudniejsze do implementacji (przynajmniej dla mnie)


Integrowałem Satela z KNX. Działa poprawnie. Co prawda obecnie moduł łączący alarm z KNX nie jest w pełni profesjonalny (nie posiada również certyfikatu KNX). I faktycznie nie można odczytywać stanów wejść/wyjść, Działa to na zasadzie zdarzeń.


Zastanów się jeszcze:
- jak będziesz włączać światło (standardowe przyciski, KNX)
- jak zrealizujesz pomiar i sterowanie temperaturą.

Warto przemyśleć sobie, czy kombinacje z fizycznymi wejściami dla przycisków nie będą droższe i bardziej kłopotliwe od przycisków KNX.
Policz sobie ile potrzebujesz wejść i wyjść. Ile będzie do sterowania oświetleniem, ile do rolet. I wtedy można się zastanawiać nad konkretnym rozwiązaniem. Nie zawsze to, co wydaje się tanie faktycznie takie będzie na dłuższą metę.

----------


## homelogic

Owszem, popełniłem kilka takich hybryd. I nawet jeszcze działają  :wink: 

Generalnie jak to zwykle w przyrodzie nic nie ginie - zysk na cenie pokrywamy czasem i skomplikowaniem konfiguracji. Przy pełnej instalacji Loxone mamy wszystko w jednym miejscu, przy hybrydzie część konfiga leży na ETS a część na sofcie Loxone. Potem pojawiają się problemy z odczytaniem stanów, dochodzą grupy adresowe KNX służące tylko do tego. Mieliśmy też problemy z jednoczesnym wywalaniem wielu komunikatów na magistralę KNX gdzie część ginęła - trzeba było trochę pogłówkować... Na obecną chwilę problemem nie do przejścia są ściemniacze KNX (nie ma opcji wczytania stanu sciemniacza KNX do bloczka scen oświetleniowych Loxone) oraz lekko kuleją rolety (bloczek rolet KNX w Loxone nie pozwala nadać z wizualizacji przejścia do danej pozycji, tylko góra/dół). Nie mozna też użyć bezpośrednio wyjść na grupy adresowe przekaźników, zawsze w Loxone idzie to przez dodatkowy bloczek dedykowany pod KNX. 

Czyli owszem da się, ale procent kurwamaciów i japierdolów podczas konfiguracji będzie odpowiednio wyższy. A jak mamy mgliste pojęcie o KNX to głęboko odradzam. Loxonik sam z siebie jest przyjemny i intuicyjny, ale dokładając KNXa dokładamy sobie sporą dawkę pierdologii i gięcia mózgu.

A tak w ogóle Loxone to chyba najzajebistszy zgrabny systemik z jakimi miałem do czynienia. Cud miód orzeszki. Debeściak i jego mafia też. 

Co do opcji alarmu to preferowałbym "B". Wywal sobie na wejścia stany uzbrojenia stref i alam pożarowy, ew. stany kontaktronów (można grupami, chyba że chcesz je dopinać do stref grzewczych). Na wyjścia dajesz uzbrajanie stref które na wizualizacji obwarowywujesz dodatkowym kodem PIN. Więcej nie trzeba.

----------


## homelogic

Jeszcze tytułem Loxone - nie znajdziesz systemu o lepszych możliwościach w tej cenie, czy to jeżeli chodzi o rozbudowę czy możliwości konfiguracji (cały czas szukam, jak ktoś zna to dajcie znać, od razu wrzucę do oferty). U nas w salonie prócz wiszenia na ścianie i prezentowania samego siebie zapięliśmy go jako kontroler czasu pracy pracowników (z użyciem ibuttonów). 

Konfiguracja jest dużo prostsza od jakiegokolwiek PLC, a możliwości są co najmniej porównywalne. Każdy blok jest udokumentowany wewnątrz apki plus link do szerszej dokumentacji online. Po prostu bajka.

----------


## El*ontro

> Konfiguracja jest dużo prostsza od jakiegokolwiek PLC, a możliwości są co najmniej porównywalne. Każdy blok jest udokumentowany wewnątrz apki plus link do szerszej dokumentacji online. Po prostu bajka.


Uważam, że jednak możliwości PLC są dużo większe. Np. WAGO + biblioteka budynkowa. Ale faktycznie Loxone jest łatwiejszy do konfiguracji.

Testowałeś może Loxone'a z modułami wejść/wyjść komunikujących się po Modbusie?

----------


## dendrytus

> 2. Integracja z alarmem
> 
> Mam 3 opcje:


Opcja pierwsza odpada na dzień dobry.
Odnośnie drugiej i trzeciej zależy jak dużo elementów z systemu alarmowego będziesz chciał wykorzystać z w ID.
Przy małej lepsza wersja B, przy większej wersja C.
Gdyby moduł od satela był bardziej funkcjonalny, to wersja C jest najbardziej optymalna.

Generalnie obecnie moduł satel-KNX jest dużo bardzie stabilny i daję się to wszystko poustawiać, chociaż przy wizualizacji są problemy.

----------


## Sztywniak

ja tu widzę pewną nieścisłość.
Na czym w takim razie polega ta pełna integracja Satela z KNX ??

----------


## dendrytus

> ja tu widzę pewną nieścisłość.
> Na czym w takim razie polega ta pełna integracja Satela z KNX ??


Komunikacja odbywa się w obie strony, problemem jest odczyt stanu w jakim się znajduje np. otwarcie okna. 
Problemem jest zapytanie się w jakim stanie znajduje się dane we/wy. KNX dostaje z satela info tylko w momencie zmiany stanu lub wystąpienia zdarzenia.
Problemem jest też ustawienie np. czasu co ile dane wyjście z satela ma wysyłać np swój stan.

----------


## Sztywniak

@dendrytus : dziękuję za odpowiedź
tak się głośno zastanawiam czy nie lepiej by było dorobić w web serverze komunikację z Satel-em po ethernecie?
Widziałem w 2 systemach ID takie rozwiązanie i sprawdza się doskonale. U mnie w domku np jak zaczyna padać deszcz to sprawdza otwarcie poszczególnych okien i je zamyka. Z resztą można by mnożyć wiele przykładów zastosowania :
- włączanie świateł na czujnik PIR (występuje sekundowe opóźnienie ze względu na interwał odpytywania)
- widać kto uzbroił i czym
- widać kto rozbroił i czym
- widać który czujnik zalania zadziałał (od razu mi mówi lub wysyła push  i nie muszę biegać do klawiatury)
- w czasie uzbrajania się alarmu, sprawdza po kolei okna i wstrzymuje uzbrajanie jeśli któreś jest otwarte
- jak drzwi tarasowe otwarte to nie zamknie rolety
- gada mi typ alarmu i może odpowiednio zareagować (zakręca gaz, wyłącza piec, otwiera rolety) a nie tylko wyje syrena
- na wyjścia mam wyprowadzone 10 obchodów wartownika i dzwonek więc szybkim kodem mogę włączyć dowolną strefę podlewania, zamknąć od zewnątrz rolety, włączyć strefy świateł zewnętrznych itd...

----------


## Grzecholl

> Jakie masz doświadczenie w programowaniu sterowników PLC? Generalnie Loxone wydaje się być fajnym produktem, ale trzeba mieć trochę umiejętności programowania. Główną zaletą Loxone w stosunku do WAGO jest wizualizacja. Natomiast możliwości programowania są nieporównywalne. Poza tym jeżeli myślisz o integracji z systemem KNX, to WAGO produkuje sterowniki w pełni zgodne z tym standardem.


Przyznam, że doświadczenia za dużego nie mam. Ostatnio programowałem PLC na studiach jakieś 10 lat temu. Wtedy też miałem okazję pobawić się dwoma systemami do IB: EIB i Andover Continuum.
Między innymi ze względu na wizualizację wybrałem Loxone. Pisanie samemu aplikacji na Androida myślę, że zajęło by mi trochę czasu.
Wspominasz o wyższości PLC nad Loxone jeśli chodzi o możliwości. Mógłbyś podać przykład funkcjonalności której nie zrealizuję na Loxone?




> Przemyśl to jeszcze co najmniej kilka razy. Produkty Intelelektronik podobnie jak Loxone nie posiadają certyfikatu KNX. Czyli może działać, ale nie musi.



Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę i dlatego szukam opinii na ten temat.




> Rozwiązanie najgorsze z możliwych. Instalacja alarmowa powinna być oddzielna i działająca samodzielnie.


Domyślałem się, że ta opcja wzbudzi kontrowersje, ale rozwiń proszę swoją opinię. 





> Zastanów się, ile wykorzystasz sygnałów z alarmu. Przy małej ilości nie jest to złe rozwiązanie, chociaż faktycznie prymitywne.


Plan jest taki, żeby wykorzystać kontaktrony oraz czujki ruchu jako sygnały wejściowe do Loxone. Już same kontaktrony to masa potrzebnych wejść. Z tego względu odrzuciłem tą opcję. 




> Integrowałem Satela z KNX. Działa poprawnie. Co prawda obecnie moduł łączący alarm z KNX nie jest w pełni profesjonalny (nie posiada również certyfikatu KNX). I faktycznie nie można odczytywać stanów wejść/wyjść, Działa to na zasadzie zdarzeń.


No i własnie brak możliwości odczytu stanu wejść dyskwalifikuje dla mnie to rozwiązanie. 
Może jakaś inna centrala lepiej wypada na tym polu?




> Zastanów się jeszcze:
> - jak będziesz włączać światło (standardowe przyciski, KNX)
> - jak zrealizujesz pomiar i sterowanie temperaturą.


Standardowe przyciski (choć zastanawiałem się na modułach dopuszkowych KNX od Intelektronika). 
Pomiar temperatury przez moduł Loxone 1-wire. Co do sterowania to rozwinę temat wkrótce.




> Warto przemyśleć sobie, czy kombinacje z fizycznymi wejściami dla przycisków nie będą droższe i bardziej kłopotliwe od przycisków KNX.
> Policz sobie ile potrzebujesz wejść i wyjść. Ile będzie do sterowania oświetleniem, ile do rolet. I wtedy można się zastanawiać nad konkretnym rozwiązaniem. Nie zawsze to, co wydaje się tanie faktycznie takie będzie na dłuższą metę.


Myślę, że zostanę przy fizycznych wejściach i przyciskach.
Jeszcze dokładnie nie liczyłem, ale sporo tego będzie. Będę szedł w stronę ograniczania wejść (kliknięcia krótkie, długie, podwójne kliknięcia, itp.). W zależności jak zintegruje alarm to też mi sporo zmieni ilość wejść. Z wyjściami za bardzo nie ma pola manewru, chociaż na początek większość gniazd będzie niesterowalnych (to też materiał na kolejną dyskusję, ale to może później)

----------


## homelogic

> Uważam, że jednak możliwości PLC są dużo większe. Np. WAGO + biblioteka budynkowa. Ale faktycznie Loxone jest łatwiejszy do konfiguracji.
> Testowałeś może Loxone'a z modułami wejść/wyjść komunikujących się po Modbusie?


Nie testowałem jeszcze modułu modbusa do Loxone - brak czasu, a palącej potrzeby nie było. Masz jakieś fajne moduły I/O pod modbusa?
Generalnie z perspektywy czasu i zrobionych paru dziwnych hybryd stwierdzam, że przy takim Loxone to jest fajne do pojedyńczych rzeczy. Po KNX można sobie puścić parę fikuśnych włączników z termostatami i gwizdkiem, czy klecić integrację z Miele. Trzon systemu czyli światło, rolety, bramy i strefy grzewcze warto mieć na oryginalnych modułach. Łatwość konfiguracji i rekonfiguracji takiego "czystego" systemu jest naprawdę bardzo dużą zaletą. Dodatkowo firmowe moduły mają diagnostykę, pomiar temperatury i generalnie dobrze to wszystko ze sobą chodzi już od podłączenia. 

Co do możliwości to z wielką radością zapraszam do dyskusji. Owszem, Wago to wielki BMS i Loxone odpada chodziażby ze względu na skalę (na Loxone nie obsłużę biurowca bo się centralka zjara od myślenia przy 1000 punktów), ale w kontekście wykorzystania domowego zastanawiam się co takiego Wago potrafi czego nie potrafi Loxone.

----------


## Grzecholl

> Owszem, popełniłem kilka takich hybryd. I nawet jeszcze działają 
> ...


Właśnie takich informacji szukałem. Wielkie Dzięki!




> Czyli owszem da się, ale procent kurwamaciów i japierdolów podczas konfiguracji będzie odpowiednio wyższy. A jak mamy mgliste pojęcie o KNX to głęboko odradzam.


Przeliczę jeszcze temat na złocisze jak policzę wejścia/wyjścia i zastanowię się czy gra jest warta świeczki.





> A tak w ogóle Loxone to chyba najzajebistszy zgrabny systemik z jakimi miałem do czynienia. Cud miód orzeszki. Debeściak i jego mafia też.


Wprawdzie jeszcze nic nie skonfigurowałem w Loxone, ale jak trochę poczytałem dokumentację to do podobnych wniosków dochodzę :smile:

----------


## El*ontro

> Domyślałem się, że ta opcja wzbudzi kontrowersje, ale rozwiń proszę swoją opinię.


Instalacja alarmowa stanowi zabezpieczenie budynku. Dla firmy ubezpieczeniowej ważny jest dokument, którego nie otrzymasz na alarm "samoróbkę".





> No i własnie brak możliwości odczytu stanu wejść dyskwalifikuje dla mnie to rozwiązanie. 
> Może jakaś inna centrala lepiej wypada na tym polu?


Nie mam doświadczeń z inną centralą. Natomiast też miałem obawy przymierzając się do Satela w połączeniu z KNX. Jednak okazuje się, że i tak większość funkcji w instalacji automatyki domowej jest realizowana na bazie zdarzeń i zapamiętywanie stanu nie było potrzebne. Ale może po prostu nie potrzebowałem takich funkcji.






> Myślę, że zostanę przy fizycznych wejściach i przyciskach.
> Jeszcze dokładnie nie liczyłem, ale sporo tego będzie. Będę szedł w stronę ograniczania wejść (kliknięcia krótkie, długie, podwójne kliknięcia, itp.). W zależności jak zintegruje alarm to też mi sporo zmieni ilość wejść.


Tylko zadbaj o ergonomię. Trudno zapamiętać różne kombinacje naciśnięć przycisku.

----------


## homelogic

> Plan jest taki, żeby wykorzystać kontaktrony oraz czujki ruchu jako sygnały wejściowe do Loxone. Już same kontaktrony to masa potrzebnych wejść. Z tego względu odrzuciłem tą opcję.


Czujki ruchu nie tak. Jak chcesz sterować oświetleniem to daj dedykowane czujki (najlepiej obecności) podpięte bezpośrednio pod Loxa. Satel generuje swoje dodatkowe opóźnienia przy wystawianiu sygnałów - co jest w sumie nieistotne jeżeli chodzi o alarm, a jest istotne przy przejściu przez korytarz.
Co do ilości wejść w kwestii kontaktronów - przy oryginalnych modułach rozszerzeń masz 12 wejść + 4 analogi które też możesz wykorzystać jako binarki, co daje 16 wejść na 8 wyjść. Zazwyczaj wejść jest aż nadto wolnych. Do wyjść też możesz dołożyć 4 sztuki przy wykorzystaniu analogów i przekaźników. Jak to wszystko policzysz to cena przestaje wyglądać tak tragicznie.





> Standardowe przyciski (choć zastanawiałem się na modułach dopuszkowych KNX od Intelektronika).


Moduły dopuszkowe mają sens, szczególnie że jest wariant który ma wyjścia na LEDy od stanów (fajny KNXowy bajer). Oszczędzasz trochę forsy na skrętkach, bo wystarczy przelecieć przez puszki jedną magistralą. Plus że integracja samych sensorów KNX jest dużo łatwiejsza niż aktorów (odpada zabawa w stany, podtrzymania i potwierdzenia). 
Pytanie czy oszczędzisz na modułach - jak nie potrzebujesz wejść to teoretycznie kupując moduł relay masz 14 wyjść 16A.





> Pomiar temperatury przez moduł Loxone 1-wire. Co do sterowania to rozwinę temat wkrótce.


Ile stref grzewczych? Jak poniżej 7 to bardziej opłaca się kupić czujniki z konwerterem na sygnał 0-10V. Plus że 1-wire to magistrala i nie powinniśmy jej kablowac w gwiazdę (max długość łączna to ok. 150 m).





> Z wyjściami za bardzo nie ma pola manewru, chociaż na początek większość gniazd będzie niesterowalnych (to też materiał na kolejną dyskusję, ale to może później)


Gniazda możesz spokojnie olać jeżeli chodzi o okablowanie i zrobić je w miarę potrzeb na bezprzewodowych modułach od Loxone. Sprzedałem ich trochę i działają bardzo dobrze - cena jest niezła i mierzą zużycie energii + temperaturę.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie testowałem jeszcze modułu modbusa do Loxone - brak czasu, a palącej potrzeby nie było. Masz jakieś fajne moduły I/O pod modbusa?


Tu mi przychodzi do głowy tylko automatyka przemysłowa. Może coś z oferty ICP COM. Jednak ostrożnie podchodzę do tego typu hybryd, więc nie próbowałem niczego takiego.





> Co do możliwości to z wielką radością zapraszam do dyskusji. Owszem, Wago to wielki BMS i Loxone odpada chodziażby ze względu na skalę (na Loxone nie obsłużę biurowca bo się centralka zjara od myślenia przy 1000 punktów), ale w kontekście wykorzystania domowego zastanawiam się co takiego Wago potrafi czego nie potrafi Loxone.


Nie podam przykładu czegoś, czego nie potrafi Loxone, a potrafi WAGO. Chodzi mi po prostu o to, że możliwości programowania PLC są dużo większe od Loxone, który jest zoptymalizowany pod aplikacje domowe.
Przewagą Loxone jest wizualizacja. Gdyby WAGO miało coś podobnego, byłoby nie do pobicia. Nawet ze względu na modułową budowę, co sprawia, że przy większej ilości wejść/wyjść sterownik byłby tańszy.

----------


## Grzecholl

> @dendrytus : dziękuję za odpowiedź
> tak się głośno zastanawiam czy nie lepiej by było dorobić w web serverze komunikację z Satel-em po ethernecie?
> Widziałem w 2 systemach ID takie rozwiązanie i sprawdza się doskonale. U mnie w domku np jak zaczyna padać deszcz to sprawdza otwarcie poszczególnych okien i je zamyka. Z resztą można by mnożyć wiele przykładów zastosowania :
> - włączanie świateł na czujnik PIR (występuje sekundowe opóźnienie ze względu na interwał odpytywania)
> - widać kto uzbroił i czym
> - widać kto rozbroił i czym
> - widać który czujnik zalania zadziałał (od razu mi mówi lub wysyła push  i nie muszę biegać do klawiatury)
> - w czasie uzbrajania się alarmu, sprawdza po kolei okna i wstrzymuje uzbrajanie jeśli któreś jest otwarte
> - jak drzwi tarasowe otwarte to nie zamknie rolety
> ...





> Co do opcji alarmu to preferowałbym "B". Wywal sobie na wejścia stany uzbrojenia stref i alam pożarowy, ew. stany kontaktronów (można grupami, chyba że chcesz je dopinać do stref grzewczych). Na wyjścia dajesz uzbrajanie stref które na wizualizacji obwarowywujesz dodatkowym kodem PIN. Więcej nie trzeba.





> Opcja pierwsza odpada na dzień dobry.
> Odnośnie drugiej i trzeciej zależy jak dużo elementów z systemu alarmowego będziesz chciał wykorzystać z w ID.
> Przy małej lepsza wersja B, przy większej wersja C.
> Gdyby moduł od satela był bardziej funkcjonalny, to wersja C jest najbardziej optymalna.
> 
> Generalnie obecnie moduł satel-KNX jest dużo bardzie stabilny i daję się to wszystko poustawiać, chociaż przy wizualizacji są problemy.


Właśnie tego typu funkcje jak Sztywniak wymienił chce zrealizować i ze względu na ilość przekazywanych sygnałów opcja b) się średnio kalkuluje.
@dendrytus Nie przekonuj mnie proszę, że czujki PIR nie nadają się do takich zastosowań :wink:  (wyprzedzam przyszłość, bo znam twoją opinię na ten temat) Nawet jeśli masz rację to w tym przypadku muszę się przekonać na własnej skórze.

Ze względu na ograniczenia Satela nie podoba mi się opcja c) (mam na myśli KNX)
Odnośnie komunikacji przez Ethernet. O ile wiem jak wypchnąć coś z Loxone po http (czytałem o integracji z Sonos), o tyle nie wiem jakie są możliwości jeśli chodzi o sczytywanie danych w Loxone. Jest to do zrobienia?

Podajcie proszę argumenty przeciw opcji a) bo nie jest to dla mnie takie oczywiste, żeby od razu tę opcję skreślić.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Instalacja alarmowa stanowi zabezpieczenie budynku. Dla firmy ubezpieczeniowej ważny jest dokument, którego nie otrzymasz na alarm "samoróbkę".


Zaznaczam że nie odnoszę się do tego czy robić alarm na instalacji ID czy niezależny.
Dopytam o zdanie :  "Dla firmy ubezpieczeniowej ważny jest dokument, którego nie otrzymasz na alarm "samoróbkę"."
Jak to się realnie przekłada na działania firmy ubezpieczeniowej, ponieważ w firmach gdzie dotychczas się ubezpieczałem, przekładało się tylko i wyłącznie na 5 % rabatu przy składce. Czy to na pewno nie jest jakiś straszak ?
W OWU, regulaminie ani słowa o tym. Jedynie w jednej z firm przy wyliczaniu składki, instalacja ID kalkulowana była, jako sprzęt elektroniczny, a nie wchodziła w skład ścian nieruchomości, co znacząco zawyżało składkę.
Orientujesz się jak to jest aktualnie ?

----------


## El*ontro

> Moduły dopuszkowe mają sens, szczególnie że jest wariant który ma wyjścia na LEDy od stanów (fajny KNXowy bajer). Oszczędzasz trochę forsy na skrętkach, bo wystarczy przelecieć przez puszki jedną magistralą. Plus że integracja samych sensorów KNX jest dużo łatwiejsza niż aktorów (odpada zabawa w stany, podtrzymania i potwierdzenia). 
> Pytanie czy oszczędzisz na modułach - jak nie potrzebujesz wejść to teoretycznie kupując moduł relay masz 14 wyjść 16A.


Osobiście poszedłbym w kierunku typowych przycisków KNX. Rozpiętość cenowa jest tu duża, wiec można znaleźć coś w sensownej cenie. A zyskujemy elastyczność i dużo wygodniejszą obsługę instalacji.
Cały dom wystarczyłoby okablować magistralą KNX, a sterowanie zrobić na Loxone, jeżeli chcesz się pobawić.Na etapie budowy nie wszystko da się przewidzieć i wtedy taka elastyczność się przydaje.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Odnośnie komunikacji przez Ethernet. O ile wiem jak wypchnąć coś z Loxone po http (czytałem o integracji z Sonos), o tyle nie wiem jakie są możliwości jeśli chodzi o sczytywanie danych w Loxone. Jest to do zrobienia?


tak, Loxone ma bardzo fajne REST API, potrafi wypluwać dane np w formacie JSON.
http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/d...ion-logic.html

----------


## El*ontro

> Zaznaczam że nie odnoszę się do tego czy robić alarm na instalacji ID czy niezależny.
> Dopytam o zdanie :  "Dla firmy ubezpieczeniowej ważny jest dokument, którego nie otrzymasz na alarm "samoróbkę"."
> Jak to się realnie przekłada na działania firmy ubezpieczeniowej, ponieważ w firmach gdzie dotychczas się ubezpieczałem, przekładało się tylko i wyłącznie na 5 % rabatu przy składce. Czy to na pewno nie jest jakiś straszak ?
> W OWU, regulaminie ani słowa o tym. Jedynie w jednej z firm przy wyliczaniu składki, instalacja ID kalkulowana była, jako sprzęt elektroniczny, a nie wchodziła w skład ścian nieruchomości, co znacząco zawyżało składkę.
> Orientujesz się jak to jest aktualnie ?


Wydaje mi się, że problem pojawia się w momencie, kiedy mamy zadeklarowany alarm w polisie, a w razie włamania okazuje się, że nie spełnia on odpowiednich norm. Ale nie mam tu pewności.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Wydaje mi się, że problem pojawia się w momencie, kiedy mamy zadeklarowany alarm w polisie, a w razie włamania okazuje się, że nie spełnia on odpowiednich norm. Ale nie mam tu pewności.


Dopytam się ubezpieczyciela na piśmie. Znajomy biegły twierdzi, że nawet informacja o uzbrojeniu (której wymagał likwidator po włamaniu), nie ma wpływu na wypłatę odszkodowania, a jest tylko informacją statystyczną dla ubezpieczyciela. Dopytam się jednak na piśmie i zrobię to zaraz.

----------


## Grzecholl

> Czujki ruchu nie tak. Jak chcesz sterować oświetleniem to daj dedykowane czujki (najlepiej obecności) podpięte bezpośrednio pod Loxa.


A co sądzisz o takiej alpejskiej kombinacji: czujka ruchu zapodaje sygnał równocześnie do Loxa i centrali?
Pytam ponieważ nie podoba mi się duplikowanie hardware'u ze względu na ograniczenia softu.





> Moduły dopuszkowe mają sens, szczególnie że jest wariant który ma wyjścia na LEDy od stanów (fajny KNXowy bajer). Oszczędzasz trochę forsy na skrętkach, bo wystarczy przelecieć przez puszki jedną magistralą. Plus że integracja samych sensorów KNX jest dużo łatwiejsza niż aktorów (odpada zabawa w stany, podtrzymania i potwierdzenia).


Pocieszyłeś mnie tą łatwiejszą integracją wejść. Tutaj rozumiem, że większej różnicy w konfiguracji modułu dopuszkowego a modułu wejść na DIN nie będzie?

----------


## El*ontro

> Dopytam się ubezpieczyciela na piśmie. Znajomy biegły twierdzi, że nawet informacja o uzbrojeniu (której wymagał likwidator po włamaniu), nie ma wpływu na wypłatę odszkodowania, a jest tylko informacją statystyczną dla ubezpieczyciela. Dopytam się jednak na piśmie i zrobię to zaraz.


Też jestem ciekaw, jak to jest. Informacje, które posiadam pochodzą ze szkoleń na temat alarmów, na których byłem kilka lat temu. Teraz się tym nie zajmuję, więc nie wnikałem w aspekty prawne.
Jednak mimo wszystko u siebie wolałbym mieć system alarmowy oparty o dedykowaną centralkę, w której ktoś przemyślał różne kwestie. Tworzenie swojego systemu od podstaw wydaje mi się mniej sensowne. Jedyny plus to niestandardowe podejście, więc może włamywacz nie zastosuje standardowego sposobu na obejście alarmu. Ale z drugiej strony może się okazać, że będzie miał łatwiej niż z typowym alarmem.

Dodatkowo w alarmie opartym o Loxone (lub inny sterownik) nie zastosuje się np. podłączenia czujek 2EOL. Praktycznie można tylko opierać się na wykryciu ruchu lub otwarciu okna.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Też jestem ciekaw, jak to jest. Informacje, które posiadam pochodzą ze szkoleń na temat alarmów, na których byłem kilka lat temu. Teraz się tym nie zajmuję, więc nie wnikałem w aspekty prawne.
> Jednak mimo wszystko u siebie wolałbym mieć system alarmowy oparty o dedykowaną centralkę, w której ktoś przemyślał różne kwestie. Tworzenie swojego systemu od podstaw wydaje mi się mniej sensowne. Jedyny plus to niestandardowe podejście, więc może włamywacz nie zastosuje standardowego sposobu na obejście alarmu. Ale z drugiej strony może się okazać, że będzie miał łatwiej niż z typowym alarmem.
> 
> Dodatkowo w alarmie opartym o Loxone (lub inny sterownik) nie zastosuje się np. podłączenia czujek 2EOL. Praktycznie można tylko opierać się na wykryciu ruchu lub otwarciu okna.


100% się zgadzam 
Ja bym podszedł od drugiej strony tj. próbował wykorzystać czujniki Satel-a żeby ich nie powielać i wspierając się funkcjonalnością Loxon-a "urozmaicić" trochę życie potencjalnym gościom  :wink: 
Np włączyć mu spryskiwacz z komunikatem głosowym : "zostałeś oznaczony drobinami DNA... wzywam ochronę"  :wink:

----------


## Grzecholl

> Osobiście poszedłbym w kierunku typowych przycisków KNX. Rozpiętość cenowa jest tu duża, wiec można znaleźć coś w sensownej cenie. A zyskujemy elastyczność i dużo wygodniejszą obsługę instalacji.
> Cały dom wystarczyłoby okablować magistralą KNX, a sterowanie zrobić na Loxone, jeżeli chcesz się pobawić.Na etapie budowy nie wszystko da się przewidzieć i wtedy taka elastyczność się przydaje.


Nie bardzo rozumiem. Moduł dopuszkowy o którym mowa to http://www.intelektronik.pl/oferta.php (numer 15). Konfiguracja chyba wygląda podobnie dla takiego modułu jak i przycisku KNX. Możesz podać przykład przycisku z dolnej półki? ( jeśli chodzi o przyciski to ja się zatrzymałem na kosmicznie drogich tritonach)

----------


## Grzecholl

> tak, Loxone ma bardzo fajne REST API, potrafi wypluwać dane np w formacie JSON.
> http://www.loxone.com/enuk/service/d...ion-logic.html


Chyba się nie wyraziłem precyzyjnie. Miałem na myśli np sczytywanie przez Loxone stanu kontaktronów z centrali po http i możliwość podjęcia akcji oraz odzwierciedlenie tego sczytanego stanu na wizualizacji.
Co do REST API w Loxone to już się z nim wstępnie zapoznawałem, bo chodzi mi pogłowie taki szatański pomysł czyli voice control  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

Jakbym próbował rozkminiać opcję C to zabrałbym się od strony rs-232. Np. tak to działa w polskim systemie Deimic, gdzie sobie ładnie zasysamy całego satela wraz z nazwami. Z tego co wiem po rs-232 satel raportuje stany co kilka sekund.

Rozumiem tez pokusę opcji A, bo Loxone ma gotowe bloczki alarmowe, z których rezygnujemy w przypadku opcji B i C na poczet budowania własnych wirtualnych stanów na wizualizację. Tyle że Satel to jednak dedykowany alarm, siłą rzeczy więcej potrafi.

Czujki ruchu możemy jak najbardziej połączyć równolegle do Loxa. Tyle że nie do końca wiem jak to będzie wyglądało okiem ew. rzeczoznawcy reprezentującego ubezpieczyciela...

----------


## Sztywniak

> Chyba się nie wyraziłem precyzyjnie. Miałem na myśli np sczytywanie przez Loxone stanu kontaktronów z centrali po http i możliwość podjęcia akcji oraz odzwierciedlenie tego sczytanego stanu na wizualizacji.
> Co do REST API w Loxone to już się z nim wstępnie zapoznawałem, bo chodzi mi pogłowie taki szatański pomysł czyli voice control


 Jeśli zaprogramujesz sobie komunikację z Satelem po ethernecie to tak ale zajmie Ci to masę czasu. Osobiście nie podejmowałbym tematu.
Gdyby zebrała się większa grupa  użytkowników Loxone chętnych sfinansowania projektu to dałoby się to zrobić.

Co do Voice kontrol to jest to bardzo proste. Loxone ma API, musisz tylko wyklikać sobie mechanizm na Androidzie w Taskerze lub w APP Inventor i już masz.
Jakbyś chciał to robic to pisz, mogę podesłać linki lub przykłady.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie bardzo rozumiem. Moduł dopuszkowy o którym mowa to http://www.intelektronik.pl/oferta.php (numer 15). Konfiguracja chyba wygląda podobnie dla takiego modułu jak i przycisku KNX. Możesz podać przykład przycisku z dolnej półki? ( jeśli chodzi o przyciski to ja się zatrzymałem na kosmicznie drogich tritonach)


Moduł dopuszkowy i przycisk KNX faktycznie konfiguruje się tak samo. Dolna półka cenowa (nie jakościowa) to np. Schneider - seria ecoBMS. Oczyiście porównania z Intelektronik nie wygra, ale nie trzeba już montować klawiszy. Czyli 8 przycisków montuje się w jednej puszce, połącza się dwoma przewodami i jeszcze możemy ładnie opisać, który przycisk co robi.

----------


## Grzecholl

@Sztywniak
Nie zdążyłem się odnieść do twojego komentarza odnoście branży IT przed edycją, ale zgadza się siedzę w tej branży (zresztą chyba za wielu humanistów to na tym forum nie ma  :smile:  ). A tak dokładniej to jestem z wykształcenia automatykiem, któremu dawno temu marzyło się pójście w kierunku IB, ale ostatecznie poszedłem po najmniejszej linii oporu czyli w IT  :smile: 




> Jeśli zaprogramujesz sobie komunikację z Satelem po ethernecie to tak ale zajmie Ci to masę czasu. Osobiście nie podejmowałbym tematu.


Tutaj bardziej się obawiam na co Loxone mi pozwoli, bo jakby nie było jestem ograniczony przez dostępne bloczki i ich opcje, bo na przykład nie napisze sobie skryptu który będzie parsował to co Satel zwróci i ustawiał zmienne. 
Poszperam jeszcze w dokumentacji Loxa, żeby się rozeznać co do jego możliwości.




> Co do Voice kontrol to jest to bardzo proste. Loxone ma API, musisz tylko wyklikać sobie mechanizm na Androidzie w Taskerze lub w APP Inventor i już masz.
> Jakbyś chciał to robic to pisz, mogę podesłać linki lub przykłady.


Voice control to zostawiam sobie na koniec, jak już zrealizuje fizyczną instalację. Na początku chciałem zaszaleć i pójść w kierunku mikrofonów "open air", ale to może na emeryturę sobie zostawię. Android + Tasker to obowiązkowo, dodatkowo chce w salonie postawić Nuc'a od Intela jako HTPC z XBMC a na to jeszcze VoxCommando + eventghost + jakiś zewnętrzny mikrofon który zgarnie sygnał z kanapy.

@homelogic
Z RS232 mam najmniejsze doświadczenie i na chwilę obecną poważnie rozważam opcję "d", czyli równoległe połączenie czujek/kontaktronów  do Loxa i centralki alarmowej. Przy takim rozwiązaniu alarm działa jako alarm, Lox ma sygnały na których mi zależało i nie duplikuje czujek/kontaktronów.
Tak wogóle to chyba muszę kupić jakiś zestaw startowy do Loxa i chyba zaryzykuje na początek z wejściami Intelelektronik jako wstęp do KNX.

@El*ontro
Te przyciski Schneider nawet nie tak tragicznie cenowo wychodzą. Taki czteroklawiszowy to ok 300zł (tak na marginesie to nie rozumiem dlaczego czteroklawiszowy przycisk nazywa się 2-krotny, ośmioklawiszowy - 4-krotny, itp.)

----------


## El*ontro

> (tak na marginesie to nie rozumiem dlaczego czteroklawiszowy przycisk nazywa się 2-krotny, ośmioklawiszowy - 4-krotny, itp.)


Kiedyś klawisz to były dwa przyciski, jeden włączał, a drugi wyłączał światło. Część (może nawet większość) producentów cały czas tak ma skonfigurowane klawisze domyślnie, a przy programowaniu można to zmienić.

Z alarmem możesz jeszcze poczekać na opcję "e". Satel ma zamiar wprowadzić nową bramkę, która będzie już miała wbudowany port magistralny. Myślę, że wtedy będzie się to konfigurować tak jak inne urządzenia KNX, czyli w ETS. Na razie nie ma praktycznie żadnych informacji na ten temat, ale na targach Securex już to pokazali. Może to spełni Twoje (moje również) oczekiwania.

----------


## dendrytus

> Z RS232 mam najmniejsze doświadczenie i na chwilę obecną poważnie  rozważam opcję "d", czyli równoległe połączenie czujek/kontaktronów  do  Loxa i centralki alarmowej. Przy takim rozwiązaniu alarm działa jako  alarm, Lox ma sygnały na których mi zależało i nie duplikuje  czujek/kontaktronów.


Praktycznie zerowe szanse powodzenia, chyba że mocno skomplikujemy układ.
Gra nie warta świeczki.
A gdy pojawią się problemy np. z zakłóceniami, to kupa zmarnowanego czasu.
Różnice są dość poważne
Satel i Loxone są zasilane różnymi napięciami, a dodatkowo poziom napięć na wejściach są różne.
Satel "dokonuje pomiarów" linii wejściowych w przypadku linii parametrycznych





> Satel ma zamiar wprowadzić nową bramkę, która będzie już miała wbudowany port magistralny. Myślę, że wtedy będzie się to konfigurować tak jak inne urządzenia KNX, czyli w ETS. Na razie nie ma praktycznie żadnych informacji na ten temat, ale na targach Securex już to pokazali. Może to spełni Twoje (moje również) oczekiwania.


Tym bardziej, że 
http://knx.org/knx-en/community/manufacturers/list/index.php

----------


## Sztywniak

> @Sztywniak
> Tutaj bardziej się obawiam na co Loxone mi pozwoli, bo jakby nie było jestem ograniczony przez dostępne bloczki i ich opcje, bo na przykład nie napisze sobie skryptu który będzie parsował to co Satel zwróci i ustawiał zmienne. 
> Poszperam jeszcze w dokumentacji Loxa, żeby się rozeznać co do jego możliwości.


Skrypty możesz pisać w Pico C 




> Voice control to zostawiam sobie na koniec, jak już zrealizuje fizyczną instalację. Na początku chciałem zaszaleć i pójść w kierunku mikrofonów "open air", ale to może na emeryturę sobie zostawię. Android + Tasker to obowiązkowo, dodatkowo chce w salonie postawić Nuc'a od Intela jako HTPC z XBMC a na to jeszcze VoxCommando + eventghost + jakiś zewnętrzny mikrofon który zgarnie sygnał z kanapy.


Rozpoznawanie mowy bardzo dobrze działa na Tasker+Autovoice+bluetooth_headset.
Mnie się udało dosyć mocno wykorzystać Taskera np:
- sterowanie na wizualizacji
- widgety
- komunikaty głosowe przez TTS Ivony
- dzięki APP Factory możesz "skompilować" task do pliku .APK i wysłać np samo sterowanie nawadnianiem ogrodnikowi
- dzięki dodatkowi autoremote możesz zapewnić dwustronne powiadomienia o zdarzeniach

Jak kompletujesz sprzęt to obejrzyj sobie urządzenie o nazwie NeTV. Będziesz mógł nakładać komunikaty i obrazki na obraz TV.
Looknij sobie przykłady u mnie na blogu http://inteligentnydom.lic.pl , większość bez problemu zaimplementujesz na Loxonie.

----------


## Marian_D

> A co sądzisz o takiej alpejskiej kombinacji: czujka ruchu zapodaje sygnał równocześnie do Loxa i centrali?
> Pytam ponieważ nie podoba mi się duplikowanie hardware'u ze względu na ograniczenia softu.


U mnie podczas instalacji integry w firmie facet powiedział że tak nie powinno się robić, bo może się zdarzyć, że nastąpią spadki napięć i całość zacznie fiksować. Twierdzi że tak robił kiedyś ale przestał.

----------


## homelogic

Teoretycznie mając dodatkowy serwerek (np. starego kompa z eventghostem) masz już wszystko, możesz sobie satela odczytywać za jego pośrednictwem i słać na loxa obrobione komendy. 

Profesjonaliści też dorzucają swój własny kompik:
http://loxone.c3online.at/toolbox/

----------


## Sztywniak

@Grzecholl : sprawa z Satelem na Loxone w sumie nie jest taka trudna. Na forum http://www.edom-plc.pl/forum/index.php?topic=5.30 znalazłem wątek z kodem źródłowym pod Wago 850. Wystarczy poprosić Autora czy możesz skopiować, dostosować trochę kod pod loxone i masz  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> @Grzecholl : sprawa z Satelem na Loxone w sumie nie jest taka trudna. Na forum http://www.edom-plc.pl/forum/index.php?topic=5.30 znalazłem wątek z kodem źródłowym pod Wago 850. Wystarczy poprosić Autora czy możesz skopiować, dostosować trochę kod pod loxone i masz


Nie jestem taki pewien, w wątku opisują użycie dodatkowych bibliotek. Tutaj jest dokumentacja dostepnych funkcji w loxonowym PicoC:
http://www.loxone.com/dede/service/d.../programm.html
Tyle że się znam tak że zaliczyłem kiedyś ćwiki z c++. Tutaj ty jesteś wyrocznia  :wink: 

BTW, Jeżeli Satel raportuje każdą zmianę wybranych sensorów to przecież możemy śledzić aktualny stan w Loxone...

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie jestem taki pewien, w wątku opisują użycie dodatkowych bibliotek. Tutaj jest dokumentacja dostepnych funkcji w loxonowym PicoC:
> http://www.loxone.com/dede/service/d.../programm.html
> Tyle że się znam tak że zaliczyłem kiedyś ćwiki z c++. Tutaj ty jesteś wyrocznia


bez problemu , jak braknie funkcji to sobie ją dopisze  :wink: 




> BTW, Jeżeli Satel raportuje każdą zmianę wybranych sensorów to przecież możemy śledzić aktualny stan w Loxone...


tak, po odpaleniu programu będziesz miał tablice wypełnione wejściami/wyjściami i stanami. Co dalej z nimi zrobisz to już Twoja inwencja.

----------


## homelogic

> bez problemu , jak braknie funkcji to sobie ją dopisze


to już jest level programowania dla programistów...

Loxone daje radę zasiorbać jsona, ale to z ogólnodostepnej funkcji:
https://github.com/netdata/loxone/tr...weatherservice
Tyle że jak większośc samoróbek coś się wciąż gdzieś sypie:
http://forum.loxone.com/enen/faqs-tu...ilable-11.html




> tak, po odpaleniu programu będziesz miał tablice wypełnione wejściami/wyjściami i stanami. Co dalej z nimi zrobisz to już Twoja inwencja.


Tutaj akurat pisałem w kontekście integracji po bramce KNX tylko zapomniałem dodac o tym szczególe  :wink: 
Jak dostaniemy na daną grupę adresową  powiadomienie o zmianie stanu urządzenia, to po cholerę mamy te dane zasysać? Przechowamy stany na prostych bloczkach, bez babrania się w kodzie.

[EDIT] Heh, skrypcik do bramy Hormann  :smile: 
https://github.com/netdata/loxone/bl...-via-Loxone.md

----------


## Sztywniak

> Loxone daje radę zasiorbać jsona, ale to z ogólnodostepnej funkcji:


Loxone w zakresie komunikacji po eth potrafi naprawdę bardzo dużo, łącznie ze streamowaniem. Tu go dotychczas nie doceniałem.




> https://github.com/netdata/loxone/tr...weatherservice
> Tyle że jak większośc samoróbek coś się wciąż gdzieś sypie:
> http://forum.loxone.com/enen/faqs-tu...ilable-11.html


jak się ciągnie dane z serwisu który jest niestabilny to tak jest.




> Tutaj akurat pisałem w kontekście integracji po bramce KNX tylko zapomniałem dodac o tym szczególe 
> Jak dostaniemy na daną grupę adresową  powiadomienie o zmianie stanu urządzenia, to po cholerę mamy te dane zasysać? Przechowamy stany na prostych bloczkach, bez babrania się w kodzie.


tak, wtedy jest prościej zastosować urządzenie.




> [EDIT] Heh, skrypcik do bramy Hormann 
> https://github.com/netdata/loxone/bl...-via-Loxone.md


Jest tego dużo więcej i widać, że powstała spora społeczność ludzi którzy coś tworzą.

PS: Zaktualizuj firmware w Loxonie bo jest bardzo prawdopodobne że ma dziurę w bash-u jak większość routerów/smartfonów/kamer IP itd.. Chodzi o tzw shellshock.

----------


## homelogic

> Z RS232 mam najmniejsze doświadczenie i na chwilę obecną poważnie rozważam opcję "d", czyli równoległe połączenie czujek/kontaktronów  do Loxa i centralki alarmowej. Przy takim rozwiązaniu alarm działa jako alarm, Lox ma sygnały na których mi zależało i nie duplikuje czujek/kontaktronów.
> Tak wogóle to chyba muszę kupić jakiś zestaw startowy do Loxa i chyba zaryzykuje na początek z wejściami Intelelektronik jako wstęp do KNX.


Zasadniczo jak się nad tym zastanawiam to chyba KNX będzie najłatwiejszy. Pytanie do Dendrytusa - co dokładnie wypluwa Satel przez obecną bramkę? Masz linka do jakieś dokumentacji?

----------


## El*ontro

> Zasadniczo jak się nad tym zastanawiam to chyba KNX będzie najłatwiejszy. Pytanie do Dendrytusa - co dokładnie wypluwa Satel przez obecną bramkę? Masz linka do jakieś dokumentacji?


Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć za Kolegę.

Teraz bramkę do INT-KNX konfiguruje się w taki sposób, że po stronie alarmu ustawiamy wejścia i wyjścia dokładnie tak jak fizyczne. Z tą różnicą, że zamiast np. załączać wyjście centralka wysyła telegram na określony adres grupowy. Podobnie z wejściami, otrzymanie telegramu na adres grupowy przypisany do wejścia "narusza" to wejście tak samo jak wejście fizyczne.

Dokumentacja jest tu: http://www.satel.pl/pl/product/493/I...z-systemem-KNX

----------


## homelogic

No to w takim razie nie widzę żadnego problemu. Jak wywalimy sobie sygnały na zdefiniowane adresy grupowe to teoretycznie klikną nam one od razu w bloczkach. Wychodzi na to że nie potrzeba na żadnym etapie ETSa.

Hehe, ustawianie adresu na dipach... Łezka się oku kręci, ech lata 90... to były czasy...

----------


## Sztywniak

> No to w takim razie nie widzę żadnego problemu. Jak wywalimy sobie sygnały na zdefiniowane adresy grupowe to teoretycznie klikną nam one od razu w bloczkach. Wychodzi na to że nie potrzeba na żadnym etapie ETSa.
> 
> Hehe, ustawianie adresu na dipach... Łezka się oku kręci, ech lata 90... to były czasy...


tak tak, przypominam tylko że mamy 21 wiek gdyby ktoś zatracił się w czasie.  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> No to w takim razie nie widzę żadnego problemu.


Problem jest jeśli np w satelu przeprogramujesz coś i system się zrestartuje. Wtedy np. timer się "zeruje" do czasu zmiany.
Podobny problem wystąpi jeśli zaniknie prąd a KNX nie ma podtrzymania.
Stany się na jakiś czas rozjadą.
Przy wizualizacji potrzebne są nam stany w danej chwili, a nie historyczne, chociaż w 99% przypadków są one identyczne.

----------


## Grzecholl

@El*ontro
Opcja "e" wygląda obiecująco.

@dendrytus @Marian_D
Niepomyślałem o różnicach i spadkach napięcia. Opcja "d' zatem odpada.




> Jak kompletujesz sprzęt to obejrzyj sobie urządzenie o nazwie NeTV. Będziesz mógł nakładać komunikaty i obrazki na obraz TV.


W pierwszej chwili się podjarałem, ale po przemyśleniu to średnio wyobrażam sobie użyteczność tego ustrojstwa, szczególnie, że mało oglądam TV. Raczej pojdę w stronę komunikatów głosowych co ważniejszych zdarzeń.




> Looknij sobie przykłady u mnie na blogu http://inteligentnydom.lic.pl , większość bez problemu zaimplementujesz na Loxonie.


No proszę... Ja tu przegrzebuje anglojęzyczne strony a tu taka rodzima perełka  :smile: 
Akurat niedawno rozkminiałem powiadomienia o czasie dojazju z API googla, a to u ciebie już było.
Że też zdecydowałeś się na to nieszczęsne Fibaro a nie Loxone ...  :wink: 




> @Grzecholl : sprawa z Satelem na Loxone w sumie nie jest taka trudna. Na forum http://www.edom-plc.pl/forum/index.php?topic=5.30 znalazłem wątek z kodem źródłowym pod Wago 850. Wystarczy poprosić Autora czy możesz skopiować, dostosować trochę kod pod loxone i masz


Swego czasu to właśnie twórca edom-plc.pl zainspirował mnie, żeby zrobić ID na Wago... dopóki nie trafiłem na Loxa.
Tutaj może sprecyzuję, że nie jestem programistą i o ile jestem w stanie przeczytać kod i mając przykład przerobić go na własny użytek, o tyle przepisanie kodu do Wago na Pico C to już byłoby zajęcie na długie samotne wieczory, których już nie mam, chociaż wstępne rozeznanie postaram się zrobić. Pisanie bibliotek, też raczej odpada :smile: 

Z innej beczki: Jak zrealizowałeś komunikaty głosowe?
Ja chcę pójść w Sonos, bo za bardzo nie widzę alternatywy. Wstępną koncepcję jak to zrobić to mam tylko skoro ty już to zrobiłeś to zastanawiam się w jakim keierunku poszedłeś.

[edit] Doczytałem, że na Androidzie zatem nie ma pytania chyba, że rozkminiałeś wcześniej jakiegoś multirooma?

@homelogic
Ten C3 Toolbox wygląda ciekawie, ale brak anglojęzycznej dokumentacji jak dla mnie dyskwalifikuje ten produkt.

Na chwilę obecną plan jest taki, że decyzję co do opcji z alarmem podejmę jak położe łapę na sprzęcie. Jeśli uznam, że komunikacja po eth to nie moja liga to pójdę w opcję "b" chyba, że w między czasie opcja "e" stanie się realna.

----------


## Grzecholl

Pozwolę sobie przejść do sterowania ogrzewaniem.
Z tego co się zorientowałem to najczęściej sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogowym wykonuje się przez elektrozawory (dwupołożeniowe) na poszczególnych pętlach. 
Nigdy nie użytkowałem domu/mieszkania z ogrzewaniem podłogowym i pojawiły mi się wątpliwości odnośnie możliwości sterowania.
Ogrzewanie podłogowe ma ogromną bezwładność. O ile proste sterowanie temperaturą w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach ma jeszcze sens (choć i tak trudno mi sobie wyobrazić zmianę temperatury „na żądanie”) o tyle pod znakiem zapytania staje sensowność realizacji bardziej wymyślnych (intelignetnych) funkcji jak chociażby obniżanie temperatury po wykryciu nieobecności w domu.
Jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tej kwestii? Co wam się udało zrobić ciekawego a czego się nie dało z racji specyfiki podłogówki?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Z innej beczki: Jak zrealizowałeś komunikaty głosowe?
> Ja chcę pójść w Sonos, bo za bardzo nie widzę alternatywy. Wstępną koncepcję jak to zrobić to mam tylko skoro ty już to zrobiłeś to zastanawiam się w jakim keierunku poszedłeś.
> [edit] Doczytałem, że na Androidzie zatem nie ma pytania chyba, że rozkminiałeś wcześniej jakiegoś multirooma?


bezpośrednio na Sonosie możesz wysyłać komunikaty ale niestety używając kiepskiego głosu z Google.
Możesz to obejść poprzez podłączenie Android-a do line-in w Sonosie i użyć Paw server z głosami Ivo.
Wysyłasz wtedy z loxona polecenie http://IP_Androida/gadaj.xhtml?tresc="tresc komunikatu do przeczytania przez Ivone"&volume=100
Obejrzyj sobie PAW Server, fajna zabawka. Możesz dzięki niemu wykorzystać wszystkie możliwości tablet-a jeśli powiesisz go na ścianie.
czujnik zbliżeniowy - zapala ekran dopiero jak ktoś podchodzi
miernik światła,
kamera - podgląd obrazu, skanowanie rachunków (generalnie kodów kreskowych), 
mikrofon - słuchanie co się dzieje w domku,
głośnik - wiadomo komunikaty
połączenia - wykonywanie połączeń, odbieranie połączeń
sms - komunikaty lub sterowanie gdyby internet Ci się "skończył" chociaż push-e są wygodniejsze
aplikacje - pobieranie danych z aplikacji androidowych np pobieranie danych z kalendarza google
NFC - wiadomo, chociaż to lepiej się sprawdza na smartfonie z Taskerem i tagu naklejonym np na nocnym stoliczku (scena idziemy spać)
Bluetooth - wiadomo - lokalizacja itd..

----------


## homelogic

> Problem jest jeśli np w satelu przeprogramujesz coś i system się zrestartuje. Wtedy np. timer się "zeruje" do czasu zmiany.
> Podobny problem wystąpi jeśli zaniknie prąd a KNX nie ma podtrzymania.
> Stany się na jakiś czas rozjadą.
> Przy wizualizacji potrzebne są nam stany w danej chwili, a nie historyczne, chociaż w 99% przypadków są one identyczne.


Remedium jest jednoczesne podtrzymanie systemu domotyki, co da się zrobić już za paręset złotych.

Co do resetów, to też nie ma problemu - jeżeli przesyłamy prawidłowo sygnały ON/OFF (zamiast TOGGLE) to przy podtrzymaniu stanów w Loxone takie okna będą praktycznie zawsze pokazywane prawidłowo. Jedyny przypadek to gdy otworzymy/zamkniemy okno akurat podczas restartu Loxa lub Satela. Powrót do prawidłowego wskazywania stanów nastapi po pierwszej zmianie.
Pod alarm takie coś by nie przeszło, ale jeżeli mówimy o zwykłej informacji na apce, ew. odłączanie ogrzewania w strefie to nie martwiłbym się zbytnio.





> Ogrzewanie podłogowe ma ogromną bezwładność. O ile proste sterowanie temperaturą w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach ma jeszcze sens (choć i tak trudno mi sobie wyobrazić zmianę temperatury „na żądanie”) o tyle pod znakiem zapytania staje sensowność realizacji bardziej wymyślnych (intelignetnych) funkcji jak chociażby obniżanie temperatury po wykryciu nieobecności w domu.
> Jakie są wasze doświadczenia w tej kwestii? Co wam się udało zrobić ciekawego a czego się nie dało z racji specyfiki podłogówki?


Tutaj istotne jest nie tyle to jak długo podłogówka się rozgrzewa od zera tylko czy system jest w stanie utrzymać zadaną temperaturę na jednolitym poziomie w zadanych przez harmonogram/sceny okresach. Akurat Lox należy do najbardziej zaawansowanych systemów w tej kwestii.

----------


## Grzecholl

> bezpośrednio na Sonosie możesz wysyłać komunikaty ale niestety używając kiepskiego głosu z Google.
> Możesz to obejść poprzez podłączenie Android-a do line-in w Sonosie i użyć Paw server z głosami Ivo.
> Wysyłasz wtedy z loxona polecenie http://IP_Androida/gadaj.xhtml?tresc="tresc komunikatu do przeczytania przez Ivone"&volume=100


Musze się pobawić i porównać czy głos z googla będzie dla mnie kiepski.
Odnośnie line-in to nie wiem czy będę miał, ale znalazłem workaround. Można zainstalować Jamcast na Androidzie albo Windzie i streamować audio do Sonosa.
Tableta na ścianie nie planuje bo to trochę jak pies na łańcuchu  :smile: , ale pomysły ciekawe.

----------


## Grzecholl

> Tutaj istotne jest nie tyle to jak długo podłogówka się rozgrzewa od zera tylko czy system jest w stanie utrzymać zadaną temperaturę na jednolitym poziomie w zadanych przez harmonogram/sceny okresach. Akurat Lox należy do najbardziej zaawansowanych systemów w tej kwestii.


To że algorytmy Loxone są przemyślane i dobrze trzyma temperature to na plus tylko, że to funkcjonalność którą w gorszym wykonaniu posiada nawet sterownik od kotła. Chodziło mi o to czy wogóle przy podłogówce mają racje bytu jakieś inteligentne funkcje.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Tableta na ścianie nie planuje bo to trochę jak pies na łańcuchu , ale pomysły ciekawe.


a podgląd z monitoringu na czym będziesz oglądał albo videodomofon ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Chodziło mi o to czy wogóle przy podłogówce mają racje bytu jakieś inteligentne funkcje.


Sens przy podłogówce ma harmonogram, tryb weekendowy na wypadek krótki wyjazdów 2-3 dni i wakacje. Sterowanie strefami poprzez tryby eco, standard, komfort.

PS. Algorytm sterownika pieca jeśli nia ma funkcji sterowania podłogówką, to nie ma pojęcia o sterowaniu podłogówką i steruje nią tak jak kaloryferami, czyli g*wniano.

----------


## Grzecholl

> a podgląd z monitoringu na czym będziesz oglądał albo videodomofon ?


Z tym psem na łańcuchu to piłem do tabletu jako urządzenia mobilnego. Oczywiście masz rację i pewnie większość stwierdzi, że tablet na ścianie im pasuje. W moim przypadku tabletu używam dosyć często i leży sobie w obrębie kanapy w salonie i wydaje mi się, że jeden tablet jako kontroler do wszystkiego mi wystarczy. Jeśli się mylę i stwierdzę, że jednak drugi na ścianie jest potrzebny to tak też się stanie (mam zamiar doprowadzić zasilanie). 
Mam też na uwadze, że ten mój wymarzony inteligentny dom będzie pobierał dosyć sporo energii w stanie spoczynku i staram się eliminować urządzenia, które wydaje mi się, że będą zbędne.




> Sens przy podłogówce ma harmonogram, tryb weekendowy na wypadek krótki wyjazdów 2-3 dni i wakacje. Sterowanie strefami poprzez tryby eco, standard, komfort.


Czyli użytkownik nie zadaje temperatury tylko przełącza między 3 trybami...hmm. ... w sumie to mi się podoba. Myślisz, że jeden przycisk w pokoju dedykowany do zmiany trybu (np pojedynczy klik - eco, podójny - standard, potrójny - komfort) to sesnowne podejście, czy ktoś kto będzie to użytkował poza mną będzie mnie sklinał?

----------


## Grzecholl

Mam też dylemat co do pomiaru temperatury. Założenia są proste i następujące:
- pomiar temperatury w każdym pomieszczeniu i na zewnątrz
- pomiar temperatury przy rekuperatorze
- idealnie by było gdyby czujniki nie były widoczne

Planowałem moduł 1-wire i pomiar na czujnikach DS18B20, ale przeoczyłem to o czym wspomniał homelogic czyli ograniczenie przy topologii gwiazdy do 100m

I teraz zastanawiam się nad:
1)	 pomiar na czujnikach 1-wire. 
- wiąże się z kombinacją przebiegu magistrali
- ewentualnie zakup dwóch modułów w celu zwiększenia zasięgu magistrali, ale nie mogę znaleźć  w dokumentacji potwierdzenia czy Miniserwer obsługuje więcej niż jeden moduł 1-wire 
- można próbować upchnąć taki czujnik w przełączniku

2)  pomiar za pomocą wspomnianych przez homelogic’a „Smart Socket Air”
- mimo wykorzystania do sterowania gniazdkami chyba najdroższa opcja
- nie bardzo podobają mi się wystające elementy z gniazdek
- nie wiem czy pomiar temperatury tak blisko podłogi przy podłogówce to dobry pomysł
- prawdopodobnie i tak będę „potrzebował” kilku klasycznych czujników do np pomiaru temperatury przy rekuperatorze

3) jakieś czujniki które dadzą mi napięcie 0-10V. 
- dodatkowy element na ścianie, których próbuję uniknąć

Chyba pozostanę przy opcji 1), ale jeśli ktoś chciałby coś dodać to zapraszam.

----------


## Sztywniak

@Grzecholl : termostaty to elementy najtrudniejsze w montażu.
Na wysokości gdzie odczuwamy temperaturę czyli najlepiej 1,2m - 1,5m
Z daleka od TV i wszelkiej elektroniki (bo grzeje)
Z daleka od ścian na które pada słońce
Nie wiem jakie masz zaplanowane wyłączniki ale są takie z miejscem na termostat lub od razu z termostatem. 
Co do 1-wire to możesz zastosować kilka modułów.
Loxone daje Ci także możliwość integracji różnych standardów. np EnOcean zasilany słońcem lub kinetycznie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli użytkownik nie zadaje temperatury tylko przełącza między 3 trybami...hmm. ... w sumie to mi się podoba.


Każdy człowiek ma inne odczucie temperatury, każde pomieszczenie będzie miało inną temperaturę w stosunku do mierzonej, dlatego każde pomieszczenie ma indywidualnie zdefiniowaną temp. która w zasadzie sprowadza się do wprowadzenia korekty między mierzoną a rzeczywistą.
Nie ma potrzeby, aby użytkownik pamiętał, że dla salonu wskazanie musi być np 26 st. C, a dla gabinetu 21 st. C, aby miał poczucie komfortu




> Myślisz, że jeden przycisk w pokoju dedykowany do zmiany trybu (np pojedynczy klik - eco, podójny - standard, potrójny - komfort) to sesnowne podejście, czy ktoś kto będzie to użytkował poza mną będzie mnie sklinał?


Zbyt skomplikowane. Dwa oddzielne klawisze dla standard i komfort.
Praktycznie się z nich nie korzysta, bo harmonogram jest nadrzędny. 
Z klawiszy korzystasz tylko wtedy, gdy harmonogram zostaje "zakłócony" np. jesteś chory, wcześniej idziesz spać lub mamy dzień wolny.




> - nie wiem czy pomiar temperatury tak blisko podłogi przy podłogówce to dobry pomysł


Nie ma sensu. Pomiar powinien zawsze być dokonywany mniej więcej na wys. 130-150 cm.
Pomiar w podłodze stosowany jest tylko jako dodatkowy i tylko w przypadku elektrycznego ogrzewania podłogowego, jako zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem podłogi

----------


## Andrzey_

1. Jak wygląda awaryjność Loxone? Po doświadczeniach z Fibaro jestem w tej tematyce mocno ostrożny. Czy ktoś użytkuje ten system powyżej roku i jest w stanie się wypowiedzieć?

2. Loxone proponuję kable CAT7 do instalacji, czy jest taka konieczność? Nikt tu 10Gbps nie będzie przesyłał. Wejścia "binarne" jak oni to nazywają to tylko stan otwarty/zamknięty obwód bez żadnej transmisji danych. To powinno działać na zwykłej skrętce bez problemu. Dobrze myślę, czy czegoś nie wiem?

----------


## homelogic

> 1. Jak wygląda awaryjność Loxone? Po doświadczeniach z Fibaro jestem w tej tematyce mocno ostrożny. Czy ktoś użytkuje ten system powyżej roku i jest w stanie się wypowiedzieć?


Awaryjność w porównaniu z wymienionym systemem jest zerowa. Owszem, da się go położyć nieumiejętną konfiguracją, ale poza tym to stabilny jak skała. 




> 2. Loxone proponuję kable CAT7 do instalacji, czy jest taka konieczność? Nikt tu 10Gbps nie będzie przesyłał. Wejścia "binarne" jak oni to nazywają to tylko stan otwarty/zamknięty obwód bez żadnej transmisji danych. To powinno działać na zwykłej skrętce bez problemu. Dobrze myślę, czy czegoś nie wiem?


Dobrze myślisz.

----------


## Andrzey_

> .


1. Czy jako sensorów temperatury używasz 1-wire? Czy też innego rozwiązania?
2. Gdzie montujesz sensory tak aby wyglądało to estetycznie i jednocześnie wskazywało sensowne dane? 
3. Używałeś może UNICA 1-wire np. http://www.sedtronic.cz/en_obecne-o-...3.html?sJaz=en ? Z tego co widzę ma jeszcze mierzenie CO2 i wilgotności, co można fajnie spiąć z wentylacją mechaniczną.
4. Czy bloczek od ogrzewania w Loxone pozwala na konfigurację ogrzewania podłogówka/grzejniki? Czy też oprogramowanie samo się tego "uczy"?

----------


## homelogic

> 1. Czy jako sensorów temperatury używasz 1-wire? Czy też innego rozwiązania?
> 2. Gdzie montujesz sensory tak aby wyglądało to estetycznie i jednocześnie wskazywało sensowne dane? 
> 3. Używałeś może UNICA 1-wire np. http://www.sedtronic.cz/en_obecne-o-...3.html?sJaz=en ? Z tego co widzę ma jeszcze mierzenie CO2 i wilgotności, co można fajnie spiąć z wentylacją mechaniczną.
> 4. Czy bloczek od ogrzewania w Loxone pozwala na konfigurację ogrzewania podłogówka/grzejniki? Czy też oprogramowanie samo się tego "uczy"?


1. Zależy co będzie mniej kosztować. Jak mało stref to daję sensory na 0-10V, jak więcej to 1-wire. 
2. Pod włącznikami.
3. Nie. Loxone wspiera tylko termometry i czytniki magnetyczne 1-wire.
4. Bloczków ogrzewania jest kilka do wyboru. Tan najbardziej zaawansowany sam się uczy, resztę musisz odpowiednio sparametryzować.

----------


## homelogic

W sumie ten moduł UNICA wygląda bardzo fajnie. Lox dodał wsparcie dla  DS2438. 

Szkoda tylko że wygląda to jakby było tylko pod osprzęt schneidera...

----------


## Andrzey_

> ...


Zauważyłem, iż montujesz oddzielną szafę LSA dla wszystkich skrętek z domu. Jaka jest przewaga nad zugami w tej samej szafie?

----------


## Andrzey_

> W sumie ten moduł UNICA wygląda bardzo fajnie. Lox dodał wsparcie dla  DS2438. 
> 
> Szkoda tylko że wygląda to jakby było tylko pod osprzęt schneidera...


http://www.sedtronic.cz/10003,en_uni...pe-u1wdps.html
Chyba dodali schematy do Loxa (wcześniej ich nie widziałem).

----------


## homelogic

> Zauważyłem, iż montujesz oddzielną szafę LSA dla wszystkich skrętek z domu. Jaka jest przewaga nad zugami w tej samej szafie?


Głównie cena. Jedna łączówka to dwie skrętki. 
Układ na łączówkach jest trudniejszy do ogarnięcia i więcej z nim zabawy. Ja do tego robię łączówki wejściowe i wyjściowe, które potem łączę ze sobą wg. potrzeb (wiele żył pozostaje rezerwowych i mam je rozszyte "na zaś").

----------


## Andrzey_

> Planowałem moduł 1-wire i pomiar na czujnikach DS18B20, ale przeoczyłem to o czym wspomniał homelogic czyli ograniczenie przy topologii gwiazdy do 100m
> 
> I teraz zastanawiam się nad:
> 1)	 pomiar na czujnikach 1-wire. 
> - wiąże się z kombinacją przebiegu magistrali
> - ewentualnie zakup dwóch modułów w celu zwiększenia zasięgu magistrali, ale nie mogę znaleźć  w dokumentacji potwierdzenia czy Miniserwer obsługuje więcej niż jeden moduł 1-wire 
> - można próbować upchnąć taki czujnik w przełączniku


Jak nic 1-wire wyjdzie najtaniej, nawet jak masz zamiar zrobić oddzielne okablowanie. Sama magistrala może mieć więcej niż 100m, zobacz to:
http://www.loxone.com/enen/service/d...onewire-wiring
teoretycznie maks to 350m.

Możesz podłączyć więcej niż jeden moduł 1-wire. Jest to nawet wymagane, jeżeli chcesz mieć dwa iButtony i odczytywać informację, którego użyto. W przeciwnym razie, nie ma rozróżnienia.

Jak planujesz sterowanie ogrzewaniem. Siłowniki on/off czy proporcjonalne?

Swoją drogą te od Loxone bardzo podobne do tych Rehau.

----------


## homelogic

> Jak nic 1-wire wyjdzie najtaniej, nawet jak masz zamiar zrobić oddzielne okablowanie.


Niekoniecznie, wszystko zależy od ilości czujników. Złącza 0-10V masz w standardzie, do 1-wire musisz dokupić bramkę. Do pewnej ilości stref bardziej się opłaca 0-10V, potem 1-wire. Kwestia kalkulacji  :wink:

----------


## Andrzey_

> Niekoniecznie, wszystko zależy od ilości czujników. Złącza 0-10V masz w standardzie, do 1-wire musisz dokupić bramkę. Do pewnej ilości stref bardziej się opłaca 0-10V, potem 1-wire. Kwestia kalkulacji


Zgadza się, w zasadzie tak przeliczyłem, iż będzie miał 10+. Jednak można by też zastosować pewien mix, część na 1wire, a te bardziej oddalone dać na 0-10V. To w przypadku, gdyby jeden moduł 1-wire nie dał rady.

----------

